

Ask HN: Should I have to teach my employer what I learn in my own time? - floor__

I don&#x27;t want to sound like an asshole but I am kinda hung up on this.<p>Recently at the company I work for we are trying to adopt modern &#x2F; newer technology, frameworks etc.. Which is great I love that but the company has given me next to no work time to learn any of these technologies but insists we use them. I am alright with that, I wanted to learn them anyways so I spend a good chunk of my own time learning these new things.<p>I work on projects implementing the new stuff, lots of fun. But we get to a point where the boss wants to jump in but hasn&#x27;t taken any time to learn any of the new stuff. Other employees haven&#x27;t bothered either, in fact I am the goto for all the new stuff. Kinda flattering. But kinda sickening.<p>Anyways so I start sharing the information I have learned and the Boss starts to kinda get it. Great so I gave him a good base to start from but he still hasn&#x27;t bothered to go and learn anything himself. I see in projects he is doing, he copies my code and changes very little and passes it off as his own. I am at the point where I am sick of answering questions and no longer want to share anything with any of my co-workers. I have got little to no appreciate for the time I have spent learning these things and teaching them.<p>I don&#x27;t want to share anything I learn in my own time anymore with the people I work with &#x2F; for.<p>Is my attitude just sour? Should I just get over it and continue doing what I was doing? Or should I say learn it yourself, I spend my own time learning it you should to?<p>At the very least I think I should be paid to learn it if I have to teach it.<p>I just don&#x27;t know, what would you guys do? Have you had similar experience?
======
JSeymourATL
> At the very least I think I should be paid to learn it if I have to teach
> it.

What if you reframed how you approach your work role? The company is now an
informal research lab-- you serve as its director. In that capacity you
develop cutting-edge stuff. You also coach and mentor people (including the
boss) in a collaborative team style.

Incidentally, do keep a journal of what you contribute in this area. Extremely
useful at review time. Ultimately, this makes you irreplaceable.

~~~
floor__
Good Point.

------
NumberCruncher
As an employee, you are paid for your time and not for your work. Your boss
and co-workers seems to know that. If you were a contractor, not an employee,
you could use your new knowledge in different ways to get paid for the time
you invested learning the new tech. Eg. you could rise your hourly price,
could do projects you couldn't do before, could give training for the lasy co-
workers, etc.

Changing your working relationship to your employer may be better for you as
changing your attitude and who you are.

~~~
floor__
Yeah after reading all these comments, My attitude does need a change. I
actually felt a lot better after hearing all these comments.

But on another note.. My boss likes to say we aren't paid for time, we are
paid based on deliverables and making project deadlines.

But I get your point completely.

------
jklein11
I think you are looking at this the wrong way.

You have increased your value a tremendous amount. You should consider how
much money it would take for you to stop thinking "wow I'm doing too much
work" and instead think "This paycheck is pretty sweet." Go to your manager
and tell them that is how much they need to pay to keep you.

~~~
floor__
Yeah that's a good point. I never considered asking for more money.

~~~
mcv
Asking for a raise is the obvious thing to do here; you're now responsible for
picking and teaching new tech. That's an important (and pretty cool) position
to be in. It should be worth something.

Of course if you actually dislike working here, you could also start looking
for a new job. Programmers who learn new stuff and can teach it to others are
always in demand. In fact, just getting some experience teaching that stuff to
your boss and co-workers is not a bad investment in yourself.

------
stwf
You never have the right to withhold knowledge. Thats what your company is
paying you for. If in fact you are doing all the learning that will make you a
valuable employee and whether or not your boss copies your work, he should
realize how valuable you are and pay you accordingly. If you think you are
being underpaid for your expanding skills feel free to take them elsewhere,
but you are a professional. Your company is paying for your skills. You agreed
to take the job for the stated money so give it your all.

~~~
greenyoda
_" You never have the right to withhold knowledge."_

Of course he has the right to withhold knowledge. He's a free individual, not
the property of his employer.

But I agree with everything else you said - knowledge makes you more valuable
to your employer, so it's usually in your best interests to share it. And if
you think you can get a better deal elsewhere, by all means look for another
job.

------
partisan
I've been in that situation and I just shared my knowledge where I could. It
was a team in which we were all required to learn a particular framework and I
was the only one who did. By answering questions, I was able to further my own
learning. When I left that job, the knowledge I had gained on my own through
hard work went with me to my next position.

~~~
floor__
Good point. Seems to be the consensus. I am being to sour.

